# New mill owner start up kit?



## RobertHaas (Dec 14, 2017)

Is there a such thing? 

Basics like the t bolt  hardware, parrallels endmills and such?


----------



## higgite (Dec 14, 2017)

https://littlemachineshop.com/default.php has some starter kits.

No affiliation, just a happy customer.

Tom


----------



## RobertHaas (Dec 14, 2017)

Nothing for full size machines?


----------



## 38Bill (Dec 14, 2017)

I have had good luck with CDCO Machinery Corp. Just depends on what you are looking for.

www.cdcotools.com


----------



## higgite (Dec 14, 2017)

RobertHaas said:


> Is there a such thing?
> 
> Basics like the t bolt  hardware, parrallels endmills and such?





higgite said:


> https://littlemachineshop.com/default.php has some starter kits.
> 
> No affiliation, just a happy customer.
> 
> Tom





RobertHaas said:


> Nothing for full size machines?


Their hardware, parallels, end mills and such won't work on full size machines? I wasn't aware.

Tom


----------



## richl (Dec 14, 2017)

This is a Google search, if any of these packages comes close to what you are looking for, just fill in the missing pieces with stuff from cme, shars, cdco, accusize or just name your favorite low cost Chinese tooling supplier.
https://www.google.com/search?q=mil...droid-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

Otherwise it's a matter of breaking it down to things you think you might prefer from the various separate suppliers... ie vise from one supplier or manufacturer, parallels from another, clamps , measurements tools, end mills, endmill holders, collets, drill chuck, drill bits....

Mills can really eat up alot of money quick if you do not have a good idea what you will need. There are several threads around here with some great input on tooling up without spending too much money (read waisting too much money)


----------



## TheGoodLordCalvert (Dec 28, 2017)

Not sure if you're still looking, but Travers has some milling packages. 

https://www.travers.com/milling/c/298490/


----------

